
GraphQL CRUD Operations with Distributed SQL on GKE - sickeythecat
https://blog.yugabyte.com/basic-crud-operations-using-hasura-graphql-with-distributed-sql-on-gke/
======
xupybd
This looks amazing I'd never heard of Yugabyte. It feels like there must be a
catch. The big draw back of postures has been the difficulty with replication.
Is this 100% compatible with existing postgres tooling?

~~~
sidch
Yugabyte PM here. Yugabyte SQL query layer is a fork of PostgreSQL 11.2's
query layer. This query layer runs on DocDB, a distributed document store
whose sharding, replication and ACID transactions architecture is inspired by
Google Spanner.

Given that the query layer reuses the native PostgreSQL code, it is wire
compatible with the PostgreSQL binary protocol and already supports an
extensive set of PostgreSQL language features (including partial indexes,
triggers and stored procedures). Most tools from the PostgreSQL ecosystem work
without any modification. However, PostgreSQL is an extensive language so
claiming 100% coverage is not accurate . For example, GIN and GIST indexes are
not yet supported since more work is needed to integrate those language
constructs to the underlying distributed storage layer. The more accurate
answer would be that YugabyteDB has the best PostgreSQL compatibility in the
realm of distributed databases and continues to increase coverage with new
releases.

